# New Tip Sign Ideas...Post Yours..



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Post your Tip Sign Ideas............

My New one for College Bar Rush ..would Be

*Go Ahead Make My Day 
Tip $20*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> Post your Tip Sign Ideas............
> 
> My New one for College Bar Rush ..would Be
> 
> ...


Tippers have Scientifically been Proven to Live Longer.

" HAVE A NICE DAY "


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's really hard not to troll and throw out..










But i'm not going to... but honestly it does get me a heck of a lot more in tips than i ever made doing uber/lyft


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Gratuities not mandatory. 
Either are my brakes.
Kindly tip your driver.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's mine. A little passive aggressive, but after roughly 85% of non-tipping passengers... well, desperate times call for desperate measures, lol.


----------

